# Machine Polished My R33



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks to Alex Creasy for all his help.

came up a treat!!!

Mook


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

So fresh and so clean!


----------



## northerncoupe (Jun 25, 2003)

looks lovely, but there's a little man stuck in one of your headlights?


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

god job, looks very nice !


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

northerncoupe said:


> but there's a little man stuck in one of your headlights?


PMSL ... I didn't notice that until I went back and looked at the photo's again !

Your car looks great Mook .. the hard work paid off. I ought to do mine soon ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys.
it did come up lovely, took six hours mind. The sides are mirror smooth, glass like almost. The bonnet and roof need a few more goes but otherwise i am well chuffed.

The little man in the headlights is called bob, please don't feed him, i'm waiting for him to die.

mook


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks lovely Mook. Just got to keep it that way now What products did you use?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

stuartstaples said:


> Looks lovely Mook. Just got to keep it that way now What products did you use?


Polished it using Poorboys SSR2.5 on the Porter cable Random orbital polisher, then just finished it with a good sealant (which i can't remeber the name, lol)

it didn't need any clay barring, but the bonnet and roof would like some further attention. Very satisfying job.

mook


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Mook

You have a lovely looking car there...get some pics with a better background my friend :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it was getting dark, and rain was forcast


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looking good as always mate


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mookie lovely looking, what shine and boy the colour is amazing!

Alex has the right products to do the car with....that reminds me. I'm all out of wheel cleaner....Alex you going to be at Japfest?

Save me a bottle!!


----------

